

Mesofacts - markbnine
http://www.mesofacts.org/

======
balding_n_tired
1\. The capital of the US has changed twice, from New York to Philadelphia to
Washington. It could well have changed to St. Louis in the 1870s. Admittedly
the mesofactors seem to have a more continuous change in mind.

2\. Surely the height of Mt. Everest is changing, unless the upthrust -
erosion of the Himalayas is coordinated with the change in the mean sea level.

